# Monster under the bed



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am wanting to create a Monster under the bed for my haunt this year. I want it to be out of sight until triggered. I have a pneumatic cylinder with an 8" stroke. 

I envision a monster coming out from under the bed, raising his head, and maybe a hand swiping out at the passers. 

I'm thinking a couple of drawer rollers that will slide from under the bed and maybe a bungie cord attached to the back of its head that will raise it when its out far enough. Maybe the hand motion can be created the same way. Perhaps a couple of LED eyes and some sound effects. 

I really don't want this monster to looks childish or funny. I want him to be a legitimate scary monster. I'm not skilled in latex or anything quite like that. I kinda see myself just using a mask and glove. 

Any thoughts, ideas, or input?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The hand swiping portion brings to mind the one armed grave grabber prop, which is not pneumatic, but might serve to give you some ideas.

kevin242's version:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32989&highlight=grave+grabber

Here is his how-to:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23755&highlight=grave+grabber

CrazedHaunter's version:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35182&highlight=grave+grabber

halstaff made a pneumatic grave breaker:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25513&highlight=grave+grabber


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am thinking, glowing eyes and hairy and dark, with lots and lots of teeth! (maybe some slimy goo dripping from it's mouth....)


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Coincidentally we are having a monster under the bed /monster in the closet scene in the haunt. Ours will be trying to drag a poor innocent under. I will be watching this thread for inspiration.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I plan to use an arduino for this project. 
You will walk into a childes bedroom and a motion will activate the scene. 
You'll hear a childes voice scream, "Mommy, there's a monster under my bed!!"
Maybe a sound or faint light from under the bed will come on..
Then a reply from mom, "You know there aren't any monsters under the bed. They live in the closet!" 
Then a loud motor or sound will burst from the closet door that will be across the bed scaring everyone from behind. 
I plan to program the Arduino to select between that sketch or a reversed one. 
Monster in the closet- dim light coming from under the door. Placing some shoes on the inside of the door so it looks like something standing there. 
Then Boom! Monster growls and comes out from under the bed ready to attack!


----------



## ogre49 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ours will be a little different. There will be claws trying to pull the child under and there will be a door popper or wiper trying to open the door with LED eyes to be seen in the closet. And just as they leave the scene. around the corner will be an actual door to a hide which an actor will open from inside and lunge out. And yes the child will be calling for mommy to help him or her.


----------

